# Danica is on the pole!



## jiminbogart (Feb 17, 2013)

Yep. She is sitting on the pole.

I'm a fanica of Danica. She's hot. 

It will be interesting to see if she can get a win this year.


----------



## mickbear (Feb 17, 2013)

wow,
 its been an hour and nobody posted "nascar died when dale died"!!! 
or a "its rigged" post. 

good for Danica she's done good on the super-speedways.i think she has a good chance at winning a race this year.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 17, 2013)

I wouldn't go that far on he winning first year in cup and didnt win in nationwide. Maybe a luck gas mileage gamble win only way I see it.. She will struggle this year.. One lap doesn't make a prediction for me


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 17, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I wouldn't go that far on he winning first year in cup and didnt win in nationwide. Maybe a luck gas mileage gamble win only way I see it.. She will struggle this year.. One lap doesn't make a prediction for me



She's in top notch equipment, she has 2 championship caliber teammates and she is a fairly good driver. I would say she has a fairly decent chance of winning a race. And bear in mind, her boss won several Cup races and a title before he got his first Nationwide/Busch win and he raced Busch for 2 years before moving to up.


----------



## btt202 (Feb 17, 2013)

She will wipe out half the field in the first 5 lap of the 500


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 17, 2013)

Must... not.... make... joke.... will... be... banned....


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 17, 2013)

So has all of other drivers.. How many has jr one in the last 3 years and I am a jr Danica  Patrick won't win a race unless she backs into via gas mileage rain etc..


----------



## BowChilling (Feb 17, 2013)

I am thinking she will wreck in the qualifying race and have to start at the back in the 500!

Stenhouse Jr had a shot at the pole going in to turn 3 and it was like his crew radioed him and said "you are about to knock Danica off the pole" and he slowed it up a touch!


----------



## riprap (Feb 17, 2013)

btt202 said:


> She will wipe out half the field in the first 5 lap of the 500


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 17, 2013)

BowChilling said:


> I am thinking she will wreck in the qualifying race and have to start at the back in the 500!
> 
> Stenhouse Jr had a shot at the pole going in to turn 3 and it was like his crew radioed him and said "you are about to knock Danica off the pole" and he slowed it up a touch!



Stenhouse should be happy that she is on the pole.

Why all the Danica haters?

I want her to win and make out with the chick in victory Lane.

I was actually thinking about that at the end of the race last night. If Danica wins do they have some pretty boy in a fire suit standing by in victory lane?

In the old days the winner would actually kiss the chick in Victory Lane. Now the wives run up and throw up a rooster block.


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 17, 2013)

Its all car and motor at plate tracks any of the other 45 driver could of posted that time. I will also add she does run fast when she is the only car on the track.  Her problem is when other cars are around her. She has one line at like every track take it away she's slow can't find a new one. When Nationwide drivers pick on her and take away her line what are the cup drivers going to do.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats to Danica & her team making news today to win starting 1st on the front line of the Daytona race.  Hope she & everyone else in the race can protect their equipment & make it thru the end of the race with their cars still running.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 18, 2013)

Pictures please!!!











Oh my bad. Wrong pole.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree, pics or it did not happen!


----------



## willbuck (Feb 18, 2013)

History - For the first time in Nascar there is an all woman front row at Daytona.

Congrats to Jeff and Danica.


----------



## specialk (Feb 18, 2013)

willbuck said:


> History - For the first time in Nascar there is an all woman front row at Daytona.
> 
> Congrats to Jeff and Danica.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats to her. I hope she does well!


----------



## Resica (Feb 18, 2013)

willbuck said:


> History - For the first time in Nascar there is an all woman front row at Daytona.
> 
> Congrats to Jeff and Danica.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Must... not.... make... joke.... will... be... banned....



Me too! 

Good luck gal! Nice run 

She's just got to stay ahead of the bumpers behind her. 

Booggity Booggity Boogy


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 18, 2013)

That said


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2013)

I picked a bad year to quit watching NASCAR.


----------



## bigbuckhuntn (Feb 18, 2013)

if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I picked a bad year to quit watching NASCAR.



Why? 



bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive





She hasn't finished without wrecking yet, has she? Least what I was thinking.


----------



## tcward (Feb 19, 2013)

willbuck said:


> History - For the first time in Nascar there is an all woman front row at Daytona.
> 
> Congrats to Jeff and Danica.



And if Jimmy had been up there it would have been a trio!


----------



## bigbuckhuntn (Feb 19, 2013)

danica is the tebow or nascar. but atleast tebow has won something. all hype just because of her looks. she will crash. no doubt


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2013)

DBM78 said:


> any of the other 45 driver could of posted that time.



Not singling you out but if they could of they would of.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive



I don't think she'll do it, but I'll take a hunsky if she does.


----------



## kracker (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm interested in seeing which other drivers will draft with her.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree with most everybody, i doubt she makes the whole race but neither will half the field probably, but she did lay down one fast lap. Good for her. I'm sure everyone of them would love to of  been on the pole for Daytona.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 19, 2013)

Can't blame Danica for going along for the ride with nascar. She is not the first decent looking woman to be used by an industry trying to market an inferior product.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 19, 2013)

This thread sure isn't what I'd hoped it was.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 19, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive



If she finishes 19th or better I'll be PMing you for a C-Note.

Thanks!

Wait just a darn minute...100 what?


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Not singling you out but if they could of they would of.



The other drivers would post that time if they had the car she had.


----------



## bigbuckhuntn (Feb 19, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> If she finishes 19th or better I'll be PMing you for a C-Note.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Wait just a darn minute...100 what?



dollas! 100 dollas!!!! aint gonna happen she wont b in top 20


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 19, 2013)

With the price of 22lr.....$100 won't go very far BUT I'll take your money...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive



I'll take that C note


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 19, 2013)

Durn. this thread is about car racin'.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## belle&bows (Feb 19, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive



I don't care one way or nother but I'll jump on this


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 19, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. Me for your money. She cant drive


 
lol!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



You done GOOD lil feller


----------



## K80 (Feb 19, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Durn. this thread is about car racin'.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> You done GOOD lil feller



I try.....


----------



## Resica (Feb 19, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> dollas! 100 dollas!!!! aint gonna happen she wont b in top 20



Sign me up!!


----------



## maughdr (Feb 20, 2013)

A monkey driving a car could win the pole at daytona...just about having a good motor and the headwinds


----------



## maughdr (Feb 20, 2013)

Not taking anything away from danica...just saying it shouldn't be a big deal


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 20, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> Can't blame Danica for going along for the ride with nascar. She is not the first decent looking woman to be used by an industry trying to market an inferior product.



I quit watching NASCAR several years ago.

Different rules for different drivers.

Rubbing no rubbing, cursing no cursing, fighting no fighting.

No cigarettes/tobacco. No Rebel flags. What a joke.
The next thing you know it will be alcohol free. 

It's ridiculous, NASCAR is worse than wrestling.


----------



## jigman (Feb 20, 2013)

The next women in NASCAR is Christmas Abbott, the sport's newest sex symbol, is so hard-core she makes Danica Patrick look like a hand model. Abbott, 31, has a gun tattooed on her hip to remind her of time she spent in Iraq. She also will be in Clint Bowyer's pit for Sunday's Daytona 500.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 20, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> dollas! 100 dollas!!!! aint gonna happen she wont b in top 20



Sign me up. Looks like I'll be pulling for Danica.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 20, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> dollas! 100 dollas!!!! aint gonna happen she wont b in top 20



Sure, i'll jump in. Now i got a dog in the race.


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2013)

willbuck said:


> History - For the first time in Nascar there is an all woman front row at Daytona.
> 
> Congrats to Jeff and Danica.



Yall talking about the same Jeff with more wins than Dale Earnhardt?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2013)

maughdr said:


> A monkey driving a car could win the pole at daytona...just about having a good motor and the headwinds



Tim Flock used to race with a Monkey in his car. Back then women in the pits were bad luck, and no one would run a Green colored Car as they were also a bad luck charm.


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 21, 2013)

Danica never led a lap.


----------



## knot (Feb 21, 2013)

DBM78 said:


> Danica never led a lap.



A preview of Sunday, when she will also fade to the back.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

Anything can happen at Daytona. Anyone remember Derrick Cope?


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Anything can happen at Daytona. Anyone remember Derrick Cope?



Yeah Cope led and was in the top 5 all day. Sr blew a tire Cope wins but it wasn't like he wasn't fast or fuel milage. 

Danica can't drive she's afraid. She has zero chance of winning. I watched the duel and was thinking she has a fast car but nobody is going to work with her because she will hold the up.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

DBM78 said:


> Yeah Cope led and was in the top 5 all day. Sr blew a tire Cope wins but it wasn't like he wasn't fast or fuel milage.
> 
> Danica can't drive she's afraid. She has zero chance of winning. I watched the duel and was thinking she has a fast car but nobody is going to work with her because she will hold the up.



I dont think she will finish in the top 25, just saying that I have seen some strange things happen at Daytona and Talladega, that would never happen at a driver track like Darington. I also saw Lennie Pond win a race at the the big T that nobody saw coming. Not to mention Phil Parsons, James Hylton and Richard Brickhouse among others.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 21, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> She's in top notch equipment, she has 2 championship caliber teammates and she is a fairly good driver. I would say she has a fairly decent chance of winning a race. And bear in mind, her boss won several Cup races and a title before he got his first Nationwide/Busch win and he raced Busch for 2 years before moving to up.



Dale Jr also has 2 top notch teammates, but what has that done for him?


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 21, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Dale Jr also has 2 top notch teammates, but what has that done for him?



Jr is not worried about winning races anymore. All he cares about is counting $$$.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 22, 2013)

Uhhh then why waste time gettin on the track.  He could make just as much money advertising. He seems alot better at that than driving anyway.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Uhhh then why waste time gettin on the track.  He could make just as much money advertising. He seems alot better at that than driving anyway.



his stats are almost identical to harvick's.


----------



## JD (Feb 22, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive



Put me on the list


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 22, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> his stats are almost identical to harvick's.



Man, Rexie, you really do have a Harvick fettish.  I knew it all along.  Only you Harvick lover.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 23, 2013)

DBM78 said:


> Jr is not worried about winning races anymore. All he cares about is counting $$$.



Am I missing something here? 

JR's JOB is racing. The goal is to make as much money as possible.


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 23, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> JR's JOB is racing. The goal is to make as much money as possible.



Jr's job is racing but the goal for any racecar driver is to WIN races. You're case in point of a typical Jr fans mentality.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 23, 2013)

DBM78 said:


> Jr's job is racing but the goal for any racecar driver is to WIN races. You're case in point of a typical Jr fans mentality.



You would be wrong.

Pro sports(not that I consider NASCAR a sport) is about making money, just like any other for profit business.

The product they sell is entertainment. 

Grow up and see the reality.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 23, 2013)

JD said:


> Put me on the list



x 2


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 24, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> You would be wrong.
> 
> Pro sports(not that I consider NASCAR a sport) is about making money, just like any other for profit business.
> 
> ...



Where's the record book for how much money you make for your career. 

If your winning races and titles the rest will take care of itself


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 24, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive



Looks as though we may be getting $100


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 24, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive



I want some of this action, however by now (88 laps to go) I'm sure you've had a change in position.


----------



## Corey J (Feb 24, 2013)

I could use a hundred bucks towards a new steering box on my jeep!


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 24, 2013)

DBM78 said:


> Where's the record book for how much money you make for your career.
> 
> If your winning races and titles the rest will take care of itself



Record books mean nothing and Danica proves you can make megabucks without winning a race.

Sorry to to wake you up from your fairytale.

It's a business. Period.


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ssshhh bogart. Don't ruin the thread.


----------



## JD (Feb 24, 2013)

PM sent!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2013)

somebody has a lot of checks to write.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 24, 2013)

48


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 24, 2013)

So if he don't pay up do we leave negative feedback?


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 24, 2013)

JD said:


> PM sent!!!





rhbama3 said:


> somebody has a lot of checks to write.....



I got a feeling someone will ban them self.


----------



## Corey J (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like I'm gettin a new steering box!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> somebody has a lot of checks to write.....



Be interesting to see how that turns out..

Danica had a heckuva run..


----------



## pnome (Feb 24, 2013)

She almost finished third.  She kinda got hung out to dry there at the end.  But that's racing.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 24, 2013)

Danica had a heck of a good race. The woman can drive.

My boy Dale came up one spot short. I was hoping for a pit maneuver on the 48.

There was some racing there at the end, but that was a pretty boring race for the most part.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 24, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive



PM sent!


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 24, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> dollas! 100 dollas!!!! aint gonna happen she wont b in top 20



Wait a dern minute, what is a "dolla"?


----------



## Rackbuster (Feb 24, 2013)

I see some Monopoly money fixing to hit the mail.


----------



## ryano (Feb 24, 2013)

DBM78 said:


> Jr's job is racing but the goal for any racecar driver is to WIN races. You're case in point of a typical Jr fans mentality.



The more you post your anti Jr drivel, the more foolish you make yourself look.

You want to talk about ridiculous mentality? Go look in the mirror hoss.

He gave it all he had today for someone that don't care about winning races and unless you are a 48 fan, he finished ahead of your guy.

Put that in your pipe and smoke on it a while.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 24, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 24, 2013)

ryano said:


> The more you post your anti Jr drivel, the more foolish you make yourself look.
> 
> You want to talk about ridiculous mentality? Go look in the mirror hoss.
> 
> ...



I will never question your loyality Ryano sticking with Jr this long.  2 wins in the past 6 years. 

If you want to make a wager on the season name it. Rowdy will beat Jr in wins and points standing at the end of the year.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Feb 24, 2013)

btt202 said:


> She will wipe out half the field in the first 5 lap of the 500



That didnt play out has you had hoped!!


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 24, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive





BrotherBadger said:


> Sure, i'll jump in. Now i got a dog in the race.




Pm sent.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats to Danica hanging tough & hanging out in the top 10 today in Daytona.


----------



## K80 (Feb 24, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive



PM sent...


----------



## bigbuckhuntn (Feb 24, 2013)

folks no worries an no i dont plan to ban myself. yall are acting crazy. send me your address and ill send you my 100 dollars. why would i be mad about this anyway? just send me your address. pm it to me if you would. i got a couple pm's but never with an address. good job danica you drove that car like ya owned it!!!! now people... stop sending pm's with just remarks. send me your address pls.... thanks guys!


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 24, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> folks no worries an no i dont plan to ban myself. yall are acting crazy. send me your address and ill send you my 100 dollars. why would i be mad about this anyway? just send me your address. pm it to me if you would. i got a couple pm's but never with an address. good job danica you drove that car like ya owned it!!!! now people... stop sending pm's with just remarks. send me your address pls.... thanks guys!



As much as I can use it, that's a stand up reply. I'm good.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 24, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> Record books mean nothing and Danica proves you can make megabucks without winning a race.
> 
> Sorry to to wake you up from your fairytale.
> 
> It's a business. Period.



This reminds me of that pretty tennis star who made lots of money but didn't win many matches. She was the most photographed female tennis player.

Time will tell with Danica. I wish her well. Cute but she's no  Anna Kournikova.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 24, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> folks no worries an no i dont plan to ban myself. yall are acting crazy. send me your address and ill send you my 100 dollars. why would i be mad about this anyway? just send me your address. pm it to me if you would. i got a couple pm's but never with an address. good job danica you drove that car like ya owned it!!!! now people... stop sending pm's with just remarks. send me your address pls.... thanks guys!




I didn't include my PO Box because I'm not gonna take your money. 

I do appreciate the offer though. 

Now if we would have had a bet I would be happy to take that C Note. 

It would be awesome if EVERYBODY would send you a PM bomb though!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2013)

Top ten finish, good job.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive





stringmusic said:


> I don't think she'll do it, but I'll take a hunsky if she does.



PM sent!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 25, 2013)

Good lord.... Pm sent!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> PM sent!





brownceluse said:


> Good lord.... Pm sent!





Good luck with that!


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 26, 2013)

bigbuckhuntn said:


> if she finishes 19th or better i give everyone that responds to this post 100.00 p.m. me for your money. she cant drive



Okay, I am officially responding to your post.  There was no deadline for a response, so I am in!!


----------



## Cabin creek man (Feb 27, 2013)

I was just reading through this and lots of fun guys much more action than what they tried to pass off as a daytona 500. This was the most boreing race in years yes danicia did hold it together and not take out the whole field but thats to be expected of any professional racer  and thats only  because there was no raceing going on in the front pack untill the last quarter of the last lap and she sunk like a rock in that half mile. She may be the greatest driver of all time but to judge from this past weekend im gonna say she will be lucky to end the season in 25th or lower position and thats with  driving some quality cars like what she had at daytona her car was wicked good no doubt.


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree on the race and Danica. Boring single file racing. But I will take 4 boring plate track races if the other 32 are good to decent. I think Austin Dillion will win races and rookie of the year. Danica won't be in the top 25 and seasons end.


----------

